# credit card readers



## jojosgotit (Oct 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are any credit card readers that will work on the kindle fire hd


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

none that I've been able to find on the app store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some on 1mobile.com, such as the square credit card reader that could be sideloaded.  I don't currently have a Fire to try it.  You'd have to authorize installation of outside applications.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are some on 1mobile.com, such as the square credit card reader that could be sideloaded. I don't currently have a Fire to try it. You'd have to authorize installation of outside applications.
> 
> Betsy


AND, I'm not sure the Square slider thingy can be connected -- depends on how that happens, I guess. But, in general, the Fire is not made to run peripherals except listening devices that can plug into the ear phone jack. Oh, and some blue tooth items.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's how the Square connects, thru the headphone jack.  I have one that I use on my iOS devices and can use on my Samsung.  

It works well; I just haven't had a chance to see if the app works on the Fire, since I sent my Fire back.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Square won't work with Kindle Fire or a Nexus 7, both of which I have. I don't own a smartphone. Luckily, it will work with an iPod Touch (connected to MiFi or WiFi), which my son has, so now I borrow the iPod whenever I do a signing or event.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Square won't work with Kindle Fire or a Nexus 7, both of which I have. I don't own a smartphone. Luckily, it will work with an iPod Touch (connected to MiFi or WiFi), which my son has, so now I borrow the iPod whenever I do a signing or event.


It works with my Samsung when connected through WiFi...at least it should be connecting through WiFi. Were you able to install it but the reader wasn't recognized?

EDIT: or do you get the "Unsupported Device" error.

Betsy


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I use ProPay for credit card transactions, and their Jak device works with the Kindle Fire HD (but not with the original Fire).


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It works with my Samsung when connected through WiFi...at least it should be connecting through WiFi. Were you able to install it but the reader wasn't recognized?
> 
> EDIT: or do you get the "Unsupported Device" error.
> 
> Betsy


"Unsupported Device"

I should've been clearer, I meant the Google Nexus 7 (not the Samsung Galaxy Nexus). Here's a list of compatible devices and know incompatibilities:
https://squareup.com/help/en-us/article/3887-features-and-device-compatibility


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

This article is a bit old, but does have a good list of card swipe devices and providers:

http://www.cardpaymentoptions.com/credit-card-processing/android-credit-card-processing-options/


----------



## R. K. Clark (Oct 6, 2011)

I can load and use RoamPayX version 4 my Kindle Fire.


----------

